
Gamification is definitely not a fad, Badgeville saw 400% growth in 2011 - thatdrew
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2011/12/16/gamification-is-definitely-not-a-fad-badgeville-saw-400-growth-in-2011/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=Gamification%20is%20definitely%20not%20a%20fad%2C%20Badgeville%20saw%20400%25%20growth%20in%202011&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
freehunter
Just because something is growing doesn't mean it's not a fad. Remember check-
ins and social coupons?

